# 08 brute force 4x4 not engaging help?



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok after good day in snow last wknd well towards end day I was cutting threw some deep snow and really hammering down on in with locker engage I begin to hear popping from front right wheel so I let off and cruied back down come to notice that I was only in 2 wheel drive nd it showed 4wd.. It would not lock in I switched back and forth and same I tried the locker and it worked but was super hard to control. So I limped down in 2wd. Long story short I been looking at it here and there and the 4wd kicks in sometimes and when I pull locker... Today I pulled out 4wd front difrental actuator and nothing looked broke so I pulled all way out and hit the switch to 4wd be gas slowly and it moved every time showing 4 wd and 2 wd. But back in will not engage the front wheels drive lines spin freely no sounds wouldn't if gears or something were jacked u should hear grinding rights? Thanks any info will help. O ya when put used on blocks nd put into 4 wd left front wheel turned as should with good force but wih tires on and on ground there was no power to front tires. Thanks hope u ll can help me out thanks


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like you have a wreck cv joint or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Ya I Was thinking to pull the axles and check them out maybe stripped out or something just hoping its not in the differential itself..


----------

